# Hochbetrieb in der Grafikkarten-Fraktion, Haswell-Tests und eigenartiger Humor am Abgabetag - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hochbetrieb in der Grafikkarten-Fraktion, Haswell-Tests und eigenartiger Humor am Abgabetag - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					In den Tagen vor der Heftabgabe geht es ja bekanntermaßen in der Redaktion drunter und drüber und Hektik und Stress sind ein treuer Begleiter unserer Redakteure: Obwohl auch dieses Mal wieder bis zur sprichwörtlich letzten Minute getippt wurde, war die ab dem 3. Juli erhältliche PC Games Hardware termingerecht im Kasten respektive auf die Server der Druckerei hochgeladen. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hochbetrieb in der Grafikkarten-Fraktion, Haswell-Tests und eigenartiger Humor am Abgabetag - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## Scalon (23. Juni 2013)

Bild 2: "Doch worüber würde da wohl so eifrig diskutiert? Wie das Monitorbild vermuten lässt ging es wohl um den neuen Unigine-Benchmark mit dem Namen Valley."

Seid ihr auch schon im Neuland angekommen?  Valley ist nicht mehr soooo neu xD Siehe 23.2.


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Juni 2013)

Wo bekommt man Mitte Juni eigentlich Ostereier?


----------



## Fireb0ng (23. Juni 2013)

Bei uns bekommt man die das ganze Jahr nur das dann auf der Packung Partyeier steht, nur blöd das ich die eier auf keiner Party finde


----------



## XD-User (23. Juni 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man Mitte Juni eigentlich Ostereier?


 
Du glaubst es nicht, aber ich hab Donnerstag noch viele Packungen im Penny und Rewe gesehen 
B2T: Naja der Apfel auf dem Notebook soll die grauenhafte Verfaulung der richtigen Marke zeigen.

Ich freu mich immer richtig auf die Woche in Bildern.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Juni 2013)

I've got balls of ... color. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Juni 2013)

Zu viel Information, zu viel Informaahaatioon! Lalalaaaaa....


----------



## keinnick (24. Juni 2013)

Der Mann hat Eier!


----------



## LTB (25. Juni 2013)

Mit den Eiern würde ich aber lieber mal zum Arzt gehen


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man Mitte Juni eigentlich Ostereier?


 Das sind keine Ostereier! Das sind die Portale aus Portal!


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Juni 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das sind keine Ostereier! Das sind die Portale aus Portal!


 
An die musste ich halt auch gleich denken. 
"Woran merken Sie, dass Sie zu viel Portal gesuchtet haben?"... Hmja.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Juni 2013)

Ich merke erst jetzt, dass wir beim Gespräch auf Bild 2 fotografiert wurden. 

Spontane Rätselaktion: Falls jemand die Person auf meinem T-Shirt erkennt und hier im Thread benennt, erhält das Community-Mitglied kostenfrei eine kleine Überraschung zugeschickt.

Das Angebot gilt bis zum 30.06. 15:30 (wenn der nächsten Artikel "PCGH-Woche in Bildern" erscheint) für das erst Community-Mitglied, welches den richtigen Namen nennt. Jeder hat nur einen Tipp zur Verfügung. Falls niemand richtigliegt, bleibt das Rätsel übrigens ungelöst.


----------



## violinista7000 (25. Juni 2013)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich merke erst jetzt, dass wir beim Gespräch auf Bild 2 fotografiert wurden.
> 
> Spontane Rätselaktion: Falls jemand die Person auf meinem T-Shirt erkennt und hier im Thread benennt, erhält das Community-Mitglied kostenfrei eine kleine Überraschung zugeschickt.
> 
> Das Angebot gilt bis zum 30.06. 15:30 (wenn der nächsten Artikel "PCGH-Woche in Bildern" erscheint) für das erst Community-Mitglied, welches den richtigen Namen nennt. Jeder hat nur einen Tipp zur Verfügung. Falls niemand richtigliegt, bleibt das Rätsel übrigens ungelöst.



Sieht nach John Lennon aus, aber weil das Bild zu klein ist, kann ich die Brille nicht erkennen... Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass es John Lennon ist.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Juni 2013)

Oh doch, sieht auf dem Bild etwas so aus - leider aber falsch.


----------



## 1stLtBoBo (25. Juni 2013)

Ach wie gut, dass niemand weiß, dass ich Bon Scott, toter lead Sänger der Band AC/DC heiß...

Und, und?


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Juni 2013)

1stLtBoBo schrieb:


> Ach wie gut, dass niemand weiß, dass ich Bon Scott, toter lead Sänger der Band AC/DC heiß...
> 
> Und, und?


 
Und das hier müsste das Motiv sein: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumindest die Abbildung von Bon Scott ist es, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Juni 2013)

1stLtBoBo liegt richtig, Gratulation! 

Ich schicke dir gleich mal eine PN.


----------



## 1stLtBoBo (25. Juni 2013)

Als AC/DC Fan hab ich good ol´Bon sofort erkannt  R.I.P 

Die meiste Zeit ging für das Hirnen nach meinem community Passwort drauf....

Grüßle an alle


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (28. Juni 2013)

Bild Nummer 11 zeigt ja mehr Getränkewasserkästen in Thilos Büro , als in durchschnittlichen Getränkemarkt.
Leute, ihr kommt zu selten raus.... (aus dem Bürokomplex)..


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Juli 2013)

In Fürth kann man doch sicher das Leitungswasser trinken


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Juli 2013)

Yep, das wird auch gemacht. Ich verdünn beispielsweise immer Gesöff aus der "Fürther Quelle" (Wasserhahn). 

MfG,
Raff


----------

